# best $10-20 cigar for your money?



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

I see a lot of threads about budget cigars, deals, etc... but not so many for opinions on what is the best cigar in the $10+ range. I have a birthday coming up soon and I'd like to make it an occasion with a cigar that I would normally pass up for the price. Suggestions for a true 'wow' experience?


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

The Liga Privada line is hard to beat, but I think Fuente Anejos are just as good if not better. You can also get Padron 1926s or 1964s in that price range as well, and those are delicious. Many people will probably suggest an Opus X as well.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Opus X Petite Lancero
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Edition 2011
Tatuaje Federal Cigar 109 Rosado
Opus X Shark
Viaje


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Ray's list and add

GOF
Some of the liga's I love the No. 9 line.

All of the funny shape Opus


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had a few opus x's and no complaints here.. hoping to pick up a few Anejo and maybe some ssm at the fuente event tomorrow


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Liga Privada #9
Fuente Anejo 77 "Shark"
Fuente Opus X xXx "Power Ranger"


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Fuente Anejo 77
Fuente Anejo 77 and last but not least
Fuente Anejo 77


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

There are a lot. But seriously...

No love for the VSG?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

While the opus are amazing with a few years on them, I find them rather meh until that point. 

The Federal 109 was great as Ray suggested and the Litto Gomez small batch is always a winner in my book.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> There are a lot. But seriously...
> 
> No love for the VSG?


You're right Charlie. I've only had one of them but it was amazing.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Davidoff Milleniums and let's not forget the Padron '64!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a Casa Magna Domus Magnus Limitada last night that was freaking excellent. I think it was right around the $9-10 mark. Another is the Paul Garmirian Symphony 20, PG #1 1996 Lancero, and the Padron 1964 Anniversary Natural.

Those are probably my favorites in that range so far.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

On the lower end of your range here but I am surprised at how much I have liked the EP Carrillo stuff I have tried. The Core Line Monumento was a big, super tasty smoke.

The rest of his stuff that I have tried is excellent as well and can be had for less.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

My Father Le Bijou. Delicious.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

1. Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto
2. Fuente Opus X Robusto
3. Fuente Anejo Shark
4. My Father No. 1
5. Fuente Hemingway Maduro Work of Art

My favorite in this price range is Padron Serie 1926 No. 9.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

purepoker said:


> 1. Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto
> 2. Fuente Opus X Robusto
> 3. Fuente Anejo Shark
> 4. My Father No. 1
> ...


About to win a bid on some of the Fuente Hemingway Maduro Work of Art. Getting 3 of them, looking forward to it.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

any Viaje... ive only had a few, but they were all truly spectacular.
The Le Bijou is great...
and my new personal favorite the Camacho Liberty 2011.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

All Paul Garmirian Cigars are well worth the extra dollars. PG Cigars are truly exceptional. The Symphony Line is outstanding!!!

LFD Salomons, are also well worth the extra dollars!!!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Arturo Fuente Anejo #77 Shark
Opus X (any)
Liga Privada t52 Double Corona


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

For that kind of jack per stick box price, I'll have to say the Tatuaje Reserva SW. Amazingly complex and deep. Bought a box of the "A" and countless churchills several years back and loved every one.


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

1) Anejo 77 Shark
2) Padron 64/26/anni... etc...
3) LP9
4) Diamond Crown Maximus
5) T52
6) Viaje Satori (with rest)
7) Opus X Lancero


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Man, where I come from you can't even touch an opus or most ofthe fuente sticks for close to $20!

I love the padron 1964 maduro!!


----------



## rmduane (Jun 3, 2011)

the shark
Le bijou
Davidoff Millenium
LFD mysterio`
Viaje reserva LE

ALL killer smokes..


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I find the GOF not worth the money. Opus X with some age to allow the complexity to play out, but if you want a smokeable cigar right now (birthday smoke) you should get a Padron. They are preaged and ready from the get-go. 

LP are good, and I'm especially fond of the dirty rats.

Anejos are good, and a lot of people go crazy for the shark, but it isn't my favorite of their line. The wrapper flavor is a bit obscured by the filler. The 49 is my preferred Anejo.

Tatuaje Brown labels are great, as are the Cojonu series.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

EP Carrillo Elencos Acto Mayor

I had a really good one last night. In fact, it is the first cigar I have ever nubbed down to a 'roach' haha.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

One more vote for the Anejo Shark. My favorite NC
Any other Anejo
Opus X Super Belicoso
Pus X Perfexion #4


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

opus x!!


----------



## MS Vol (Sep 15, 2011)

This is a great thread gents! I cant wait to start trying all of these smokes.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Of what I have seen listed; I would look hard at the Padron 64s and the Fuente Anejos. Both are great right of the truck. Most of the other can be a little iffy ROTT but spectacular with age.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> There are a lot. But seriously...
> 
> No love for the VSG?


I like the VSG, but I would like it a lot more just a little bit cheaper. I usually walk right past it at the B&M because there are other sticks the same price or a little cheaper that I like better.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

ktblunden said:


> I like the VSG, but I would like it a lot more just a little bit cheaper. I usually walk right past it at the B&M because there are other sticks the same price or a little cheaper that I like better.


+1 on the VSG. The VSG and the Liga Privada are decent smokes but really they would be more attractive in the $6-8 price range.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> +1 on the VSG. The VSG and the Liga Privada are decent smokes but really they would be more attractive in the $6-8 price range.


I'm with you on the T52, but I'm satisfied with the price point on the #9. I think it's that good.


----------

